# Ironwood bushcrafter



## TRfromMT (May 13, 2018)

Blade is 80CrV2, from a maker in Poland who also sells blade blanks. I left the blade with the mill finish "bark" on the flats for a little more rustic look. Ironwood and copper pins for the handle. 

The tri-pin was a little idea I had because I was too cheap to buy some mosaic pin stock this time. I wanted a little detail, but let the wood speak for itself.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2018)

Wooo thats sexay!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2018)

Nice job Tony! I like the Tri-pin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2018)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 13, 2018)

Good looking knife and handle. I know a maker that uses pins to create letters and designs. Nice trip-pin design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2018)

Sah-weet......that is a great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2018)

Love the wood! Love the blade! Love the triple action pins! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 13, 2018)

Love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2018)

Great looking knife Tony, love the wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 14, 2018)

Nice ...would you be inclined to share a link to your blade supplier?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (May 17, 2018)

Really nice job! Ironwood is so nice...

Did you take a torch to the tang to get the steel soft enough to drill the holes?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Strider (May 21, 2018)

Sweet! I am anxiously dreaming the day when I will use my golden DIW! The blade looks so useful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (May 22, 2018)

Thanks guys. For all who commented or asked about the tri-pin... I did them while it was still in the slabs and they do not go all the way through the tang (in other words, I cheated :D )


----------



## TRfromMT (May 22, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Nice ...would you be inclined to share a link to your blade supplier?



The guy sells on bladeforums.com and on his website, customblades.eu


----------

